# McKenzie Pass update....



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

I rode from the Sisters side up to within 2 miles of the Observatory on Friday. The snow is still 8 feet deep up there, but a 1-lane track is available for cyclists. Rumor has it that it will be open all the way across within the next 2-3 weeks (for cyclists and people on foot). Bring booties and knee warmers if you go, even on a warm day. You will be riding through puddles of snowmelt. They probably only have about 7 more miles of snow removal to go. Also, I rode up toward Three Creeks Lake: it is still snow-blocked past the 11-mile gate, but the snow is rapidly receeding. Just snow patches here and there at this point.


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

The Pass was plowed on both sides as of Saturday. The snow was still pretty impressive in places. I don't expect it'll be open to traffic for a few weeks.

Here's a crappy cell phone camera pic from the east side:


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Cool photo.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

That crappy cell phone photo rocks...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

gray8110 said:


> The Pass was plowed on both sides as of Saturday. The snow was still pretty impressive in places. I don't expect it'll be open to traffic for a few weeks.
> 
> Here's a crappy cell phone camera pic from the east side:


I've done Trail Ridge in Rocky Mountain NP when it was near that high--cool shot.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Any news on when it's going to be opened to traffic? Never done it without the constant companionship of exhaust.


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

terzo rene said:


> Any news on when it's going to be opened to traffic? Never done it without the constant companionship of exhaust.


I think it's fair to say that you've got a few weeks at least. I would expect it'll be late June before they have the debris & snow cleared sufficiently to allow trafic through.

Here's the contact information for ODOT Region 4. (Central Oregon) I'm sure they'll have a better idea.

http://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/HWY/REGION4/contact_us.shtml


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Where's the best way to approach this from the west side (parking)? I know little about anything east of the Cascades or the Sisters/Bend/Redmond area and I need to get some climbing in.


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

There's limited parking around McKenzie Bridge. If you start there, you'll have about 3,700 feet of climbing in roughly 20 miles. It's a concerted 5-6% grade for about 10 miles of that and gradual to rolling uphill for the rest.

There are a couple campgrounds between McKenzie Bridge & the gate where you could park as well.



asterisk said:


> Where's the best way to approach this from the west side (parking)? I know little about anything east of the Cascades or the Sisters/Bend/Redmond area and I need to get some climbing in.


----------



## tommyboypdx (Aug 10, 2004)

Did this ride last weekend. Sisters > Santiam Pass > Hwy 126> Mckenzie Pass > Sisters.

87 miles 7,500 of elevation gain. Awesome ride. All the snow is pretty much gone now though...


----------

